# I2C Debugger



## rachelies (Jun 4, 2010)

¿Donde puedo encontrar una lista de lo que significa cada sigla que sale en el I2C Debugger del Proteus? Se que es la dirección, el dato...pero las letras sueltas no lo se.
Se agradece la ayuda. Saludos


----------



## johncaro12 (Mar 13, 2012)

S = Start
Sr = repeated start
P = Stop
A = Acknowledge
N = NAK


----------



## D@rkbytes (Mar 14, 2012)

rachelies dijo:


> ¿Donde puedo encontrar una lista de lo que significa cada sigla que sale en el I2C Debugger del Proteus?


1.- Doble click sobre el componente I2C DEBUGGER, y aparece la ventana de edición de propiedades.
2.- Presionas el botón Help, y aparecera la información del componente.
3.- Esa información esta donde dice Syntax Reference
4.- 
5.- No vi la fecha del post  Bueno, queda como referencia.


----------



## rachelies (Mar 15, 2012)

Muchas gracias por la ayuda.
Un saludo


----------



## D@rkbytes (Mar 15, 2012)

rachelies dijo:


> Muchas gracias por la ayuda.
> Un saludo


Apenas puedo creer que casi después de 2 años, este post no se hubiera contestado.
Así pasa algunas veces, no siempre hay quien sepa de algún tema, o pasan desapercibidos.
Saludos rachelies, y hasta luego.


----------



## rachelies (Mar 15, 2012)

Yo ya no me acordaba del tema, pero está bien saberlo para otra vez. Más vale tarde que nunca, jejeje.

Y de paso puede serle útil también a otra persona.

Un saludo


----------



## mikepic (May 26, 2012)

Hola,

Alguiens sabe cómo cambiar el tipo de fuente en el i2c debugger? me sale muy pequeña y no se puede leer el protocolo

Gracias


----------



## D@rkbytes (May 26, 2012)

mikepic dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Alguiens sabe cómo cambiar el tipo de fuente en el i2c debugger? me sale muy pequeña y no se puede leer el protocolo
> 
> Gracias


No creo que se pueda, no es como el Virtual Terminal que si se le puede cambiar
tanto el tipo de fuente, como el tamaño.

Prueba reduciendo el tamaño de tu pantalla a 1024X768, así la tengo yo y se ven bien los datos.

Suerte.


----------



## mikepic (Ago 17, 2012)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> No creo que se pueda, no es como el Virtual Terminal que si se le puede cambiar
> tanto el tipo de fuente, como el tamaño.
> 
> Prueba reduciendo el tamaño de tu pantalla a 1024X768, así la tengo yo y se ven bien los datos.
> ...



Muchas gracias


----------

